# Help me decide?



## John Harris (Sep 14, 2021)

Gonna make some ITP soap...  Which one should I do?

1.  *Cedarwood* EO with White base with light brown and green accents.
2.  *Three Wise Men* FO (Frankincense, Myrrh, etc.)  Natural base (it discolors a bit) and Turmeric and Paprika accents.
3.  *Love Spell* FO with a white base and dark pink accent.

Keep in mind that Christmas is coming!  *(OMG!!)*


----------



## maryloucb (Sep 14, 2021)

1. If you are going to do cedarwood EO, I would pair it with another EO (there are some good blends listed on eocalc.com.) I love the idea of the white with brown and green.
2. This sounds amazing
3. This sounds amazing as well, but maybe more suited to valentines day?


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 14, 2021)

Okay I'll play your silly game  #2 sounds amazing


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 14, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Which one should I do?


Yes.


----------



## John Harris (Sep 14, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Yes.


Grrrrr.....


----------



## Zing (Sep 14, 2021)

Um, all of the above.  Your Christmas gifts can be variety packs!


----------



## Arimara (Sep 14, 2021)

Zing said:


> Um, all of the above.  Your Christmas gifts can be variety packs!


I like this idea the most, if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## John Harris (Sep 14, 2021)

Zing said:


> Um, all of the above.  Your Christmas gifts can be variety packs!


To my amazement, my family has never really cared for my soaping.  The general public however has raved about it.  I never understood it but learned to live with it.


----------



## Zing (Sep 14, 2021)

John Harris said:


> To my amazement, my family has never really cared for my soaping.  The general public however has raved about it.  I never understood it but learned to live with it.


No one is a prophet in their own land.


----------



## John Harris (Sep 14, 2021)

Zing said:


> No one is a prophet in their own land.


Ain't it the truth....


----------



## John Harris (Sep 14, 2021)

Arimara said:


> I like this idea the most, if it's not too much trouble.


I plan to make all three!  It's just a matter of what I am going to make tonight.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Sep 14, 2021)

If you are making 1 soap a day you could make #1 _Cedarwood _tonight, #3 Love spell tomorrow, and last  #2 Three Wise men.
That way your olfactory system gets a rest between the two heavier ones, and the more sweet and lighter type can be the "cleanser" inbetween?

(I should really be in bed by now, but happened to pop in and saw this. Now I`m off...)


----------



## John Harris (Sep 14, 2021)

Bubble Agent said:


> If you are making 1 soap a day you could make #1 _Cedarwood _tonight, #3 Love spell tomorrow, and last  #2 Three Wise men.
> That way your olfactory system gets a rest between the two heavier ones, and the more sweet and lighter type can be the "cleanser" inbetween?
> 
> (I should really be in bed by now, but happened to pop in and saw this. Now I`m off...)



Thanks, Bubbles!  Oh!  I mean _Bubble!_


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 14, 2021)

John Harris said:


> To my amazement, my family has never really cared for my soaping.  The general public however has raved about it.  I never understood it but learned to live with it.


Do you want to be in my family?  Then we can brag on each other .


----------



## John Harris (Sep 14, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Do you want to be in my family?  Then we can brag on each other .



SURE!!!


----------



## John Harris (Sep 14, 2021)

DARN!!  Tonight's soaping project has been scuttled!  

Got all the soapmaking stuff out and was ready to commence with prepping the lye.  Went to the freezer and found ... NO ICE!  Do I go to the store or postpone till Friday? 

Friday will be okay, I guess.  It was going to be The Three Wiseman.  I was so excited at trying my hand on another ITP.

(I soaped once with no ice. The surface of the hot lye liquid melted a line around my plastic pitcher!)


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 15, 2021)

John Harris said:


> 2. *Three Wise Men* FO (Frankincense, Myrrh, etc.) Natural base (it discolors a bit) and Turmeric and Paprika accents.


Don't forget the gold (sprinkling, mica lines, etc.) – in case you don't want to overstretch the budget, it doesn't have to be real gold.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 15, 2021)

Zing said:


> Um, all of the above.  Your Christmas gifts can be variety packs!





just sayin…


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 15, 2021)

Three wisemen sounds great for Christmas!
Then love spell.
Cedarwood - I second @maryloucb 's suggestion that you pair it with something else - maybe a citrus?


----------



## earlene (Sep 15, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> View attachment 60885
> 
> just sayin…


Love that box.  Who sells it?


----------



## John Harris (Sep 15, 2021)

earlene said:


> Love that box.  Who sells it?


Yes!  Where do you get the box?


----------



## John Harris (Sep 15, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Don't forget the gold (sprinkling, mica lines, etc.)




But, but,  I don't have any gold!


----------



## Zing (Sep 15, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> View attachment 60885
> 
> just sayin…


Where do I get my hands on these?!  Could be a gamechanger....


----------



## Carly B (Sep 15, 2021)

Wholesale Packaging Supplies and Products | Paper Mart
					

Paper Mart offers a huge selection of wholesale packaging supplies and products at great prices. Shop Paper Mart today for all of your packaging needs!




					www.papermart.com
				





They also have a 2-holer if you are giving gifts and don't like someone enough to give them three bars.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 15, 2021)

earlene said:


> Love that box.  Who sells it?


Papermart


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 15, 2021)

These are beautiful! I guess if you take it sportive, it'd be a fun project for a cricut/laser cutter as well.

ETA: I see that there is a transparent film across the window?



John Harris said:


> But, but, I don't have any gold!


Geez. You're a PIRATE. Go hijack a Spanish galleon and seize some of their ducats.


----------



## Carly B (Sep 15, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> These are beautiful! I guess if you take it sportive, it'd be a fun project for a cricut/laser cutter as well.
> 
> ETA: I see that there is a transparent film across the window?
> 
> ...


 
I don't know if there is a film. It didn't look like it to me, but I have no idea.  I would think if it did, they would call it out somehow.    Maybe someone who has used them knows?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 15, 2021)

You can see the window film in their assembly instructions video.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 15, 2021)

Yes, there is a hard plastic film. I asked if they had a plant based plastic for the film and I could almost feel their eyes roll. I bought a case of them and it looks like they are sold out now, hopefully they’ll have them again soon. I haven’t seen them anywhere else, except Amazon which looks like someone is reselling from papermart. They are pretty nice.


----------



## John Harris (Sep 15, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Don't forget the gold (sprinkling, mica lines, etc.) – in case you don't want to overstretch the budget, it doesn't have to be real gold.


What would be the best way to incorporate Gold Mica into the ITP process? Should I, just make a third accent color?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 15, 2021)

Sprinkle it on top, or powder a stamp with it? Idk how well the concept of mica lines translates into ITP. The famous Cheeky Goat wood grain soap (wood grain swirl is technically ITP) has gold mica in it as subtle accent colour.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 15, 2021)

You can mix some mica with oil and drizzle it on top of the loaf. Clyde from Vibrant Soap has quite a few videos showing this - here's one


----------



## John Harris (Sep 15, 2021)

dibbles said:


> You can mix some mica with oil and drizzle it on top of the loaf. Clyde from Vibrant Soap has quite a few videos showing this - here's one




I'll be using a big slab mold


----------



## dibbles (Sep 15, 2021)

John Harris said:


> I'll be using a big slab mold


That’s what he uses, although not as big as yours.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 15, 2021)

dibbles said:


> You can mix some mica with oil and drizzle it on top of the loaf. Clyde from Vibrant Soap has quite a few videos showing this - here's one



Love Clyde he is amazing ❤


----------



## John Harris (Sep 15, 2021)

dibbles said:


> That’s what he uses, although not as big as yours.


I'll give it a look.  Thanks!


----------



## John Harris (Sep 15, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> 1. If you are going to do cedarwood EO, I would pair it with another EO (there are some good blends listed on eocalc.com.) I love the idea of the white with brown and green.
> 2. This sounds amazing
> 3. This sounds amazing as well, but maybe more suited to valentines day?


Why have several of you recommended to pair the cedarwood eo with something?  I don't understand.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 16, 2021)

If you like it the way it is, use it straight pure!
I guess the advice has to do with cedarwood being a “base note” fragrance. That means that it pairs/blends well with the plethora of top and heart/middle notes, without getting into the way of each other. If you're not combining base notes with anything else, you're kind of “wasting” an opportunity for scents to team up for a more complex fragrance with a potential to develop over time (after application/liberation; that has nothing to do with curing time).


----------



## John Harris (Sep 16, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Three wisemen sounds great for Christmas!
> Then love spell.
> Cedarwood - I second @maryloucb 's suggestion that you pair it with something else - maybe a citrus?



 Pair it with Litsea Cubeba, maybe?


----------



## Bubble Agent (Sep 16, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Thanks, Bubbles!  Oh!  I mean _Bubble!_



Bubbles or Bubble, it`s all good! 
Have you been able to make any soap yet?_  (she said innocently... )_



John Harris said:


> Pair it with Litsea Cubeba, maybe?



Litsea is a good one! It is a bit brighter than lemongrass (well, according to my own sniffer at least).

I have tried Litsea with Cedarwood a couple of times, and the Cedarwood tend to overpower absolutely everything, so I would use more Litsea than Cedarwood, Just keep in mind safe usage rates.

I don`t use Litsea in CP soap anymore, it is too expensive for me to use, and doesn`t stick arounds as much as lemongrass does in my soaps. I`m in the EU and the rules are stricter here, so instead of wasting the low usage rate in CP I`ll save it to shaving soap and liquid soap as a blend.

But I can tell you that the Litsea mixes well with the woody notes of Cedar, makes it a bit sweeter and not so heady. Add some drops of both to a cottonball, and wrap it in tin foil until the next day, and take a sniff test to see if you like it?


----------



## Orebma (Sep 16, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Gonna make some ITP soap...  Which one should I do?
> 
> 1.  *Cedarwood* EO with White base with light brown and green accents.
> 2.  *Three Wise Men* FO (Frankincense, Myrrh, etc.)  Natural base (it discolors a bit) and Turmeric and Paprika accents.
> ...


Cedarwood and a citrus is nice - I tried that one.     Love the names


----------



## dibbles (Sep 16, 2021)

There is nothing wrong with using cedarwood alone, and there are a couple of family members/friends that like it best unblended (all guys). I like it blended with lavender or orange.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 16, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Why have several of you recommended to pair the cedarwood eo with something?  I don't understand.


Cedarwood pairs well with bergamot. If i put this combo in a diffuser, it knocks me right out. I “cured” a bout of insomnia with it.

Theres nothing wrong with just cedarwood if thats what you like, but it smells great with citrus.


----------



## John Harris (Sep 16, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> Cedarwood pairs well with bergamot. If i put this combo in a diffuser, it knocks me right out. I “cured” a bout of insomnia with it.
> 
> Theres nothing wrong with just cedarwood if thats what you like, but it smells great with citrus.



I have on hand Sweet Orange and 5 fold Valencia.  Would either of those fit the bill?
Oh... And Litsea Cubeba


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 16, 2021)

John Harris said:


> I have on hand Sweet Orange and 5 fold Valencia.  Would either of those fit the bill?
> Oh... And Litsea Cubeba


Any of those would be nice.  You would probably get better longevity out of the Litsea


----------



## Zing (Sep 16, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> Cedarwood pairs well with bergamot. If i put this combo in a diffuser, it knocks me right out. I “cured” a bout of insomnia with it.
> 
> Theres nothing wrong with just cedarwood if thats what you like, but it smells great with citrus.


Yes, that!  I love my 50/50 bergamot/cedarwood soap!  Most times I use cedarwood, it's a small percentage, but I do loves me the bergamot/cedarwood!
EDIT: Just took my post out of the matrix-inception original quote.  Pardon me.


----------



## John Harris (Sep 16, 2021)

X


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Sep 17, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Why have several of you recommended to pair the cedarwood eo with something?  I don't understand.


I like Cedarwood by itself, but I would be more comfortable with it in soap if it is used sparingly and paired with something else. Why? Because I had hamsters and rabbits growing up and Cedarwood reminds me of their cages. Not really some thing I associate with soap!


----------



## Emmamia (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi, I really need help finding a good spicy apple &cinnamon  fragrance oil… I have tried the one from WSP, but it is way too sweet.. cant smell the spice at all. Thanks in advance


----------



## bonnyny (Sep 18, 2021)

Emmamia said:


> Hi, I really need help finding a good spicy apple &cinnamon  fragrance oil… I have tried the one from WSP, but it is way too sweet.. cant smell the spice at all. Thanks in advance


Brambleberry's 'Applejack Peel' is a good one - very cinnamony. Scent lasts.


----------



## Emmamia (Sep 18, 2021)

Thank you. I’ll give it a try!


----------

